
Japan Is Facing an Unprecedented Population Meltdown - benryon
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/japan-facing-unprecedented-population-meltdown-71941
======
algaeontoast
I wholly think this is a purely western / consumerist perspective on Japan's
current societal trends as it pertains to their country's population.

Another way to look at this "reduction" in population growth is that now their
infrastructure has reached a natural upper bounds of sustainability and is now
adjusting. What is really negative about no longer needing to grow at
exceeding rates to provide housing, healthcare and other basic services to
their population?

History has shown us that the Japanese welcome radical change with open arms
and are willing to change their ways drastically if it benefits their nation.
Both societally and economically. It's hard to say that Japanese culture has
not made huge positive change from the time after WWII to current.

They're using technology to solve these issues and may have to make more
cultural change to continue operating a prosperous nation. I think it's
disingenuous to see a slowing in growth or think that a nation that isn't
embracing every single young person having kids is somehow deeply flawed and
"doomed".

